

Recurring Payments on the Real Time Web - calvin
http://www.untitledstartup.com/2010/02/accepting-payments-on-the-real-time-web/

======
FluidDjango
I had no idea this subset of eCommerce was so underdeveloped. Kind of
depressing for some of projects I have on back burner that would _like_ to
include recurring-pmt option.

Looks like there's lots of room for new competition. YC candidates: hint,
hint.

